# Denbigh Asylum, April '11



## mookster (May 1, 2011)

Well, what a day this was! We had a good few hours inside until a fairly extreme encounter with beardy and his dog brought an end to the day at Denbigh. There is video footage of the incident from at least two people and it is all being forwarded to the police, there is already a case building against him and this should put some sort of nail in his coffin.

The place looks in poor condition from the photos posted but you can't appreciate just how bad it is until you get there. Hands down the most dangerous place I've ever been, and if you want access into the tower you've got to be prepared to take some silly risks!

It was an awesome day though, thanks to everyone who made it what it was. I won't list the names because I know I'll forget somebody and that'll be embarrassing but there were 10 of us in total.

















































































Cheers for looking, more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626620130110/


----------



## King Al (May 1, 2011)

Pics look great Mook, saw the vids of the beardy incident  hopefully something will get done about that loony now.


----------



## klempner69 (May 1, 2011)

Glad you popped your Denbigh cherry at last..now you know the layout,you can go back in a small group and I am sure you wont encounter the village idiot if you plan your route well.


----------



## mookster (May 1, 2011)

it was an extreme encounter...EVERYONE planning on going to Denbigh take heed of this. He WILL come in the building with the dog and he WILL come find you on the public road if you get away.

If he does find you and starts funny business, record everything and report it to North Wales police.

(Not my vids)

Click the pic on first one...




[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD-miDB9oGI[/nomedia]

Both videos are now with the police, whilst it could act as a double edged sword they are here as a 'warning' video for people who may not know exactly what he is like who plan on visiting Denbigh.


----------



## lost (May 1, 2011)

He's obviously a mentalist, but he's part of the character of the place. I do deplore hot headed security though, even when you're a calm, polite, non-threatening presence.

Does he ever let the dog off the lead?


----------



## mookster (May 1, 2011)

lost said:


> Does he ever let the dog off the lead?



Don't know, but this isn't the first time it's bitten somebody.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 1, 2011)

Good pics mooks,it was good to meet you and a cracking day.


----------



## alex76 (May 1, 2011)

I would like to know where his SIA badge is as all security staff need one by law and be on show


----------



## Robbie McRob (May 1, 2011)

That looks a cracking place to visit. I watched the vid and dont know how you guys kept your temper..............my blood was boiling after! lol


----------



## Snips86x (May 1, 2011)

This is such a beatuiful site, the architecture looks incredible. Shame about the mental farmer and his mad dog. Has anyone managed to get a responce from the North Wales Police regarding this psychopath?


----------



## mookster (May 1, 2011)

alex76 said:


> I would like to know where his SIA badge is as all security staff need one by law and be on show



He doesn't have one, he is an unlicensed thug, a power freak and a coward.



Parsons1986 said:


> This is such a beatuiful site, the architecture looks incredible. Shame about the mental farmer nad his dog. Has anyone managed to get a responce from the North Wales Police regarding this psychopath?



The police are finally taking an interest in his actions now we have video evidence. The police have been informed before when he's thrown his weight around but never gone very far with the matter.


----------



## krela (May 2, 2011)

mookster said:


> He doesn't have one, he is an unlicensed thug, a power freak and a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> The police are finally taking an interest in his actions now we have video evidence. The police have been informed before when he's thrown his weight around but never gone very far with the matter.



You were on a public road and being threatened, harrased and made to fear for your safety. Keep on at the police and make it very clear you want to press charges.


----------



## mookster (May 2, 2011)

krela said:


> You were on a public road and being threatened, harrased and made to fear for your safety. Keep on at the police and make it very clear you want to press charges.



It seems this time we've got stuff that'll stick, my friend who filmed the Youtube clip has been in pretty much constant dialogue with Hampshire Police (his local) and Denbigh Police so the wheels are turning.

Also did you hear Beardy say 'go to Severalls' in the video?


----------



## Vertex (May 2, 2011)

I agree that the situation with El Beard is unacceptable. Last year we were sitting on the road outside in the car having some sandwiches and he came up, demanding we wound the window down and he then started making all sorts of accusations, including a classic about we'd 'caused all that damage to admin'.

We went to the police and reported the incident.


----------



## tim1989 (May 2, 2011)

I commented on one of the videos on youtube, I have too been threatened by this thug, the police weren't too interested when we reported him. We are in the middle of battling to have something done about this guy, hopefully now with video evidence something will be done. Makes me want to go back there even more and get evidence myself!


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 2, 2011)

I've just watched the video. As has already been said, you were walking along a public road when the man - using his dog, clearly to intimidate and threaten - stopped, accosted and insulted you, for no reason at all. Not sure the police will be doing anything, good luck!


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2011)

The fact that the police have received numerous complaints over a long period of time, and yet haven't done anything about it, would be quite an interesting story for the papers. If the police are investigating it now, then leave them to it, but if nothing comes of it (and you have a right to enquire and be informed of what's happening if you've made a formal complaint), then I'd go to a decent national reporter to ask the questions why nothing's been done.
Red faces all round if it comes out that the police have ignored repeated complaints by a lot of people over a long time. I'm guessing that there may then be a formal investigation of them as well as the 'beardy' problem.


----------



## krela (May 2, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> The fact that the police have received numerous complaints over a long period of time, and yet haven't done anything about it, would be quite an interesting story for the papers. If the police are investigating it now, then leave them to it, but if nothing comes of it (and you have a right to enquire and be informed of what's happening if you've made a formal complaint), then I'd go to a decent national reporter to ask the questions why nothing's been done.
> Red faces all round if it comes out that the police have ignored repeated complaints by a lot of people over a long time. I'm guessing that there may then be a formal investigation of them as well as the 'beardy' problem.



Not really, with no physical proof there is nothing they can do, cases require physical evidence for prosecution, in this particular situation you also need to be on public land when it happens for the case to stand.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 3, 2011)

Blimey  I'm glad we didn't meet him and his dog when we went! I really hope he gets what's coming to him, and soon!


----------



## Krypton (May 3, 2011)

I know people who have freely approached the guy and have had no issues with him. I know what he does is illegal but he is the only person who is protecting denbigh really. If you look into the guys past you will see he worked as the caretaker at Denbigh for decades and did have keys for the building untill a few years back when it became a ruin. It must be disheartening for your former pride and glory to be turned into a shit whole be chavs and pikeys, unfortunatly over time he can't trust anyone and has became very attatched to the place.

Next time your there, ask him to show you around and see what response you get...


----------



## MD (May 3, 2011)

hmmm interesting point krypton 
BUT i seem to remember him turning a blind eye when people where nicking the lead 
from the roof...


----------



## klempner69 (May 3, 2011)

Krypton said:


> I know people who have freely approached the guy and have had no issues with him. I know what he does is illegal but he is the only person who is protecting denbigh really. If you look into the guys past you will see he worked as the caretaker at Denbigh for decades and did have keys for the building untill a few years back when it became a ruin. It must be disheartening for your former pride and glory to be turned into a shit whole be chavs and pikeys, unfortunatly over time he can't trust anyone and has became very attatched to the place.
> 
> Next time your there, ask him to show you around and see what response you get...



Shame his diligence was on hold the day the Hall burnt down eh!


----------



## mookster (May 3, 2011)

Also he has done absolutely sweet fuck all to protect the building from becoming the ruin it is today. I'd have more sympathy with him if he made an effort to secure it, he has the man-power down there to do so but instead chooses to throw his weight around and intimidate people.


----------



## evilnoodle (May 4, 2011)

Krypton said:


> I know people who have freely approached the guy and have had no issues with him. I know what he does is illegal but he is the only person who is protecting denbigh really. If you look into the guys past you will see he worked as the caretaker at Denbigh for decades and did have keys for the building untill a few years back when it became a ruin. It must be disheartening for your former pride and glory to be turned into a shit whole be chavs and pikeys, unfortunatly over time he can't trust anyone and has became very attatched to the place.
> 
> Next time your there, ask him to show you around and see what response you get...



The day he caught us there, we stayed calm and reasonable, and so did he. He asked us to leave. We tried to explain that we were going to do no harm, but he insisted that it wasn't safe and that we were to leave. He was angry and agitated to start with, but did calm down. 

I do know that if your face fits, you will be granted access though!


----------



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

I feel sorry for the dog having such a stupid owner. What was his problem, did he get funny about people going in there?


----------



## ninjastyle (May 20, 2011)

man if his dog bit me id get it put down, get him done for having a vicious dog. lets see how hard he is without his dog? thankfully never met him as ive always been at 2am ish for runs round there. did find an ouiji board in one of the upstairs bits tho. would love to see the place in daylight. awesome pics man!


----------



## flakeypaint (May 20, 2011)

Some severe decay going on there looks dangerous at the same time. I like the pics though love asylums for decay my fav, so many stories them walls hold.


----------



## jack.plug (May 20, 2011)

*Denbigh asylum*

Thats one imposing building, imagine being taken there during its time....great images


----------



## cogito (May 21, 2011)

Definitely need to go back there wearing one of these http://doanue.tumblr.com/post/5614676746/for-all-you-denbigh-lovers-out-there-coming-soon


----------



## mrweekendoff (May 23, 2011)

Hi Guys

newbie on here, I was going to explore Denbeigh in the next few days...who is this guy, does he actually threaten the dog on you or make physical threats?


----------



## mookster (May 24, 2011)

mrweekendoff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> newbie on here, I was going to explore Denbeigh in the next few days...who is this guy, does he actually threaten the dog on you or make physical threats?



Yes, and yes.

He is a sad, old, lonely former groundskeeper with nothing better to do than go on powertrips.


----------



## waley_bean (May 24, 2011)

mookster said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> He is a sad, old, lonely former groundskeeper with nothing better to do than go on powertrips.



Was he actually a groundskeeper there? I have read all the threads on him, he needs to get a few more hobbies!


----------



## mookster (May 24, 2011)

Yep he used to be a paid member of staff, quite poignantly if you look hard enough you can see where he wrote his name on the clocktower stairs back in 1984.


----------



## 2dgreengiant (May 27, 2011)

Great pics man but that guy what a nut job lol


----------

